# Aphorisms



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if this belongs in blogs or art studio, but the tag of this section does say "creations" so I might as well post it here. I made a few aphorisms which are profound lines that express some sort of meaning. I was bored so I decided to post it. Here they are:

Opposites attracting is puzzling, but like a puzzle all of the pieces fit together.

I like smiling. Why? Because I can.

Excuse my French as I excuse your English.

Break a leg, but don't break both of them.

Power is a fire that ignites us, but turns us into ashes eventually.

If I have 2 apples and you have 3 apples, why don't we just eat some apples?

We live to do everything and we do everything to live.

The only difference between the view from the peak of a mountain and the view from a helicopter is how you got there.

Enlightenment cannot be achieved by knowing what the world is, it can be achieved by knowing what the world is to you.

The most beautiful thing in the world is nothing.

A drop of water that goes into a river flows into the ocean.

The only good thing that never ends is goodness itself.

Giving does nothing and everything at the same time.

Peace and freedom cannot coexist without acceptance.

When too many people call something overrated, it becomes underrated.

A promise is not a promise if it was meant to be broken.

Even if we have survived dinosaurs and floods, we find it difficult to survive each other.

Don't look back or you will find yourself where you were before.

We say that a penguin is a bird that cannot fly, but we never say that a dove is a bird that cannot swim.

Nothing can define your life but you.

Even the best explorer needs directions.

Saying 'why take a bath if you get dirty anyway?' is like saying 'why live if you die anyway?'

If no news is good news, there's still great news.

Love can move mountains but not molehills.

The opposite of death is not life, it's birth.

There are more things to do with lemons than making lemonade.

Tissues take away tears but they don't stop the crying.

Desperation is better than indifference.

A lamp does nothing if you don't know where you're going.

The world is your oyster, but remember to open the shell.

Reposted from blog: http://meekpicture.blogspot.com/search/lab...p;max-results=5


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

Just added 20 aphorisms.


----------

